

Ask HN: What do you use to track your workouts? - davidwparker

I've been working out for several years and about four months ago I started running and swimming as well.  Currently, I track my workouts by using Giles Bowkett's Calendar method (http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/11/time-management-two-pics-two-books-one.html), highlighting on days that I do a workout.  Additionally, when I run, I write down my distance and time.<p>What do you use to track your workouts?  Also, do you like using it, and do you think that it is worth the time?  If so, why?  Thanks.
======
briandoll
One of the great things about Crossfit is that every workout is like a
competition. Most workouts are fixed work with variable time, so the shorter
the duration, the more efficient/"fit" you are.

For me, I find it very motivating to graph this progress, so every time I do a
specific Crossfit workout, I can compare it directly to previous attempts at
the same workout.

I wrote <http://statulo.us>, which is a free Crossfit tracker I really just
wrote for myself. There are now about 1400 uers, so even something this simple
seems to have some traction.

Running/swimming is easily graphed as well, as long as you time your efforts
by distance (and terrain, for running).

------
mindcrime
Just a spiral bound notebook and a pen. I've tried more elaborate methods in
the past, but I like something that's lightweight and simple, but flexible.
Pen and paper scribbles, scrawls and notes work great for me.

